# OC Help



## Wolfy-Friend (May 4, 2015)

Is there any way I can OC my dual core Intel Celeron N2815? My BIOS is locked, and the setting to OC aren't even visible.


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

With the BIOS being locked, your locked out of the settings.


----------



## Wolfy-Friend (May 4, 2015)

I have heard about software overclocking, is that something worth trying out?


----------



## Masterchiefxx17 (Feb 27, 2010)

Yes, there is software that can do it, but with the BIOS locked your settings are locked. Besides, any performance you'd gain isn't worth the trouble of messing with software on a system like that.


----------



## Wolfy-Friend (May 4, 2015)

Oh... Thanks anyways.


----------



## greenbrucelee (Apr 24, 2007)

never use overclocking software for a cpu especially if your BIOS is locked.


----------

